
Deformed babies born near N. Korea's 'wasteland' - smaili
https://www.aol.com/article/news/2017/11/07/report-deformed-babies-born-near-north-koreas-nuclear-wasteland/23269939/
======
basicplus2
This sort of murder and radioactive pollution that will effect the whole world
is moral reason enough to declare war and take control.. or is that what i am
being manipulatied to believe.. i don't know anymore

